# Sticky  I need a little help



## bmxfire37

My health is still coming back up and I've been away from the computer a lot.

i ask of all of you to please help me moderate for the next few months.

if you see something that needs attention, please email me, [email protected] or post a reply on here and ill get to it ASAP

you all have done such a wonderful job so far, i have yet to lay down my hammer of ban. id like to thank each and every one of you for conducting yourselves in a adult manner.

Keith


----------



## darkgael

Here's hoping that you get back to 100% as soon as possible.
Pete


----------



## bmxfire37

thanks, im all better now, just caught upin the rush of the day... i need to get back here!


----------

